# 200A ATS/Load center recommendations



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

ElectricBill said:


> Can anybody provide feedback about the Kohler Intelligent Load Centers?
> Any other service rated 200A 120/240 ATS/Load Center products that you would recommend. I need about 20 circuit minimum, but would prefer more.
> Thanks


Generac makes one as well. Both have the capability to supply up to 40 circuits on normal power. They both also have load shed capability.

Be advised, each ATS will only work with their respective like manufactured generators.


----------

